# Cusenier French liquor



## redbrass_ca (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi all,

 Here is a Liquor bottle I recovered a while back.  It is embossed with Cusenier on the shoulder and on the bottom.  This is the second one I have seen like that in the last number of years.  Is this bottle common and does it have any value?

 Cheers

 Thierry


----------



## redbrass_ca (Mar 6, 2005)

The bottom of the bottle has an off center ring and the color of the glass would seem to indicate it was made after WWI


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 6, 2005)

http://www.enjoyart.com/single_posters/other_liquors/supreme_cusenier.htm

 All I could find was this racy poster and a brief article in another search that says your company was in business since late 1600's

 Still looks like a nice bottle, neck looks a little rugged, I would geuss older than wwII.
 BOB


----------



## jppmbm (Feb 3, 2012)

I have one same bottle  

 jose.


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jppmbm
> 
> I have one same bottle
> 
> jose.


 Welcome to the forum Jose, this post is 7 years old but thanks for bringing it up. The bottle is worth about $10 and not uncommon....Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello Jose,


----------

